

Fantasies and Fantasies with Money - ed
http://epaley.posterous.com/fantasies-and-fantasies-with-money-0

======
techiferous
"He said that until startups are funded, they are basically just fantasies."

Until startups are _profitable_ , they are basically just fantasies (or
nightmares). (Which pretty much sums up the article.)

